
Show HN: Homescreenhomie.com - lopsae
https://www.homescreenhomie.com/
======
lopsae
Turn yourself into an app on your friend's phone.

Upload an image and allow anyone to add it to their mobile homescreen. Similar
to how people have photos of their friends or family in their wallets.

